

All of Denmark on Minecraft - drkrab
http://translate.google.dk/translate?sl=da&tl=en&js=y&prev=_t&hl=da&ie=UTF-8&u=http%3A%2F%2Fgst.dk%2Femner%2Ffrie-data%2Fminecraft%2F&edit-text=&act=url

======
ominous
Another discussion that gained a bit more momentum:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7639136](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7639136)

------
xiplias
Has anyone done something like this before?

